# تعليم الموسيقى باقل اسعار



## elmomasl (28 يناير 2010)

حقيقى انا مش عارف احطها فى انهى قسم بس هاحطها فى قسم الترانيم 
لو المشرفين مش عازين الموضوع هنا ممكن ينقلوة بعد ازنكم وربنا يباركم 

(خدمة ميراث الامم)
فنعزف باوتارنا كل ايام حياتنا فى بيت الرب 
اشعياء20:38

سوف تبدأ خدمة ميراث الامم لتعليم الموسيقى 
ابتداء من يوم 6/3/2010
للالتحاق بهذا الكورس لابد من اجتياز الاختبار
يوم الاربعاء الموافق10/2/2010 الساعة السابعة مساءً
مدة الدراسة 3 شهور(شهر نظرى وشهرين تعليم الة 

الالآت : الاورج - الكمان - الجيتار --عود - اكورديون 
الاشتراك: 75 جنية
يدفع منها 25 جنية بعد اجتياز الاختبار مباشرة
أخر موعد للحجز 4/2/2010

والمكان :
مستشفى السنابل,شارع احمد قمحة 
من مصر والسودان , محطة المحافظ 
بعد عمرو افندى حدائق القبة 
المسئولة عن المدرسة: نانسى عوض
للحجز والاستعلام:أ/ كريم فخرى 
0105791678








سارع بلحجز دى مدعمة والوقت بيفوت تعلم العزف واخدم الهك فى كنستك 
وفى الاجتماعات 

وربنا معاكم ويباركم


----------



## oesi no (28 يناير 2010)

*دة تبع كنيسة ايه ؟
*​


----------



## Eng-Marco (29 يناير 2010)

حلو اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي بجد
بس ايه هو الاختبار اللي في الاول ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا ريت تقولنا وانا عاجباني الفكرة جدااااااااااا


----------



## anosh (29 يناير 2010)

*ياريت بس توضح اكتر عن الموضوع يعنى مين اللى 
هايعلم النظرى 
و مين اللى هايعلم كل اله من الالات ديه كلها علشان نعرف بس مين اللى هايدرس 
و هل الكورس هايتاخد فى المستشفى و الا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و مين اللى مسؤل عن الموضوع *​


----------



## elmomasl (31 يناير 2010)

اها يا جماعة الكورس هيتاخد فى المستشفى 
فى قاعة كبيرة فى المستشفى واحنا كلنا هنتعلم فيها 

اللى هيعلمونا ناس متخصصة فى جميع الالآت بتاعتها 
وخدمتهم اسمها ميراث الامم 

والاختبار هيكون معرفة قدراتك الموسيقية يعنى ودنك شغال وتقدر تعرف دى موسيقة ترنيمة اية وكدا 

وامين ربنا يباركك ويباركنا فى خدمتنا


----------



## anosh (8 فبراير 2010)

*برضوا حضرتك ماقولتش  مين اللى هايعلم الالات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و هل فيه حجز لحد دلوقتى و الا باب الحجز اتقفل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------

